# Epiphone Dot 335 - Bigsby or No Bigsby??



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm debating adding a Bigsby to my Limited Edition Pelham Blue Epi Dot 335. Wondering if anyone has strong yea or nay opinions on this? All in it's about a $250 mod, so not insignificant. Do the Pro's outweigh the Cons?


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't like Bigsby's personally but they did ship a lot of 335's with them.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Seems to me that you would be the best one to answer that question. Do you, would you use a vibrato? Yes=do it, No=don't. Simple.

Regards,


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I contemplated putting one on my Tele a couple of months ago. I ended through some other circumstances getting a Gretsch. I can't put the Gretsch down and am having a ball with the bigsby. I am glad I left the Tele alone though. Look around and see if you can find a used one bigsby, they are around. .. hmm I just looked and see how you came up with $250. The plate so you don't have to drill holes is $70


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Love having a Bigsby. I put a B70 on my Raven hollow body last year. Cost was around $80 and I installed it myself.


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey all - thanks for the replies and the input! 

It looks like I've got 2 choices as far as Bigsby models for a 335 - a B7 (or B70)or a B3 plus a Towner adapter (if that's a new one for you, check out townerusa.com). 

The B7 needs two screws into the guitar top and would leave me to deal with the stop tailpiece mounting bushings somehow - any ideas other than the traditional "Custom made" label pasted over the holes? Unfortunately the Vibramate no-drilling-required adapter plate for the B7 will not fit an Epi 335 ;(

The B3 is the shorter tailpiece without the string tension bar, which is where the Towner comes in. It would also be more (or less) reversible, leaving only screw holes at the endpin area and not on the guitar top. 

Nothing like making it easy!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Or ... http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...s-Mint-Gibson-Epiphone-DOT-W0QQAdIdZ351849557


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Do it!

I put a B7 on my Electra 335 clone and love the extra flexibility it brings.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I think Bigsby's are the nicest looking of all the tremolo type products. I'm going to be putting one on my Boca so I say yes, go with the Bigsby.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

They look very cool, but I find them to be completely not worth the trouble for the effect they provide. Others obviously disagree.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> They look very cool, but I find them to be completely not worth the trouble for the effect they provide. Others obviously disagree.


completely agree with this statement.


----------



## townerusa (Aug 29, 2011)

*Tusa*

Thanks for considering my kit. If theres any questions I can answer give me a shout. [email protected]


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

I really like Bigsby Vibratos.
They look great and give you the option to add a whole new range of sounds to your guitar (once you get to know them).
I installed one on my R8 6 months ago and I love it, that's why I contacted Bigsby to become and official dealer, I think they offer great quality products.
I don't see how you're looking at a 250$ mod though... Depends where you're ordering the B7 and Vibramate from I guess...

If they're good enough for Joe Bonamassa, Chet Atkins, Les Paul and Jimmy Page, they're good enough for me:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYlG7qb3iCs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pl9PuIeBNWc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePqVs_Zs028
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMp0z8KLU7Y


----------



## Beattle55 (Dec 3, 2011)

studiodog said:


> Unfortunately the Vibramate no-drilling-required adapter plate for the B7 will not fit an Epi 335 ;(


Here is the adapter plate fitting guide. http://www.vibramate.com/vibramate-model-chart.php

The Dot 335 is listed there, so I don't see why you could not put a Bigsby on your guitar.


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

The only Vibramate adapter that will fit the Dot is for a B5 Bigsby, and I'm not sure I like that look - I'd much rather use a B7 or similar. 

My $250 budget is based on $150 for the Bigsby itself, a roller bridge and taxes - it gets up there!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Hey studiodog,
Contact me at: [email protected]
I can offer you a much better price for a B7 (if you're still interested in one of course). 
My shop is an official dealer for Bigsby.

Check out my shop's Facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Elect...!/pages/Electric-Mojo-Guitars/316601255023354


----------



## MusicShopperCA (Feb 20, 2012)

I've got to agree with the posters who say that they're probably a bit more trouble than they're worth, but that being said, I love the look of a Bigsby on a semi-hollow and I also love the look of one that's been adapted and still has the stop bar studs mounted. I think it stems from the Gibson ES-345 Marty McFly plays in BTTF, which has a gold Bigsby added and the tail piece studs still in. Epiphone has an ES-345 on the way, and I'm considering getting a red one and doing that exact mod so I can get my Johnny B Goode on


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Update: I've now got a B7 vibrato on the way! Should have it by week's end, and installed as soon as I can find the time to focus on it! 

Time to find a roller bridge! The Wilkinson model seems to be a fairly good drop-in replacement for the Dot. - I'm hoping to find a good quality piece that doesn't require replacing the bridge studs. Anyone used the Wilkinson? Other bridges to check out?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There are a few options at Stewmac...

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Bridges,_tailpieces/Electric_guitar,_Tune-o-matic_bridges.html


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Really when I say Bigsbys aren't worth the trouble, it's important to add that I don't tend to play the styles most commonly associated with Bigsby players.

In the right hands they sound beautiful.

I do like the look, but I'll have to admire other players instruments unless I develop an interest in playing musical genres I haven't previously played.


----------



## MusicShopperCA (Feb 20, 2012)

The main problem with Bigsbys, at least in my experience, is that they're very finicky. To work really well, they have to be well taken care of, properly lubricated, etc. With the proper attention, they definitely can work well, it just seems like the majority of the ones I've played weren't optimal and had some stability issues.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Just make sure you remove the felt pads from the bottom of the Bigsby when you get it, they kill the extra sustain generated by that hunk of metal.


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

MusicShopperCA said:


> The main problem with Bigsbys, at least in my experience, is that they're very finicky. To work really well, they have to be well taken care of, properly lubricated, etc. With the proper attention, they definitely can work well, it just seems like the majority of the ones I've played weren't optimal and had some stability issues.


I hear ya! There is more potential for something to go awry with a Bigsby (or anything with more moving parts). My guitars are not usually too long between maintenance tune-ups, though, and with a roller bridge to assist, I'm hoping for better than average mileage on the Bigsby  

And Milkman - your comments on learning new genres are ironic as I've just moved to playing more blues/jazz after about 12 years of folk/folk-rock! Maybe because I hit 40 in December?!? LOL At any rate, it's keeping my mind and fingers occupied in new ways and I'm having fun! Also surprised the heck out of my wife the other night while playing alon to a jam track - she had no idea I could do that! Ha! Good to keep the gal on her toes!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Though I tinkered with the idea of adding a Bigsby I chose not to. But after owning my Gretsch for a month I am totally digging the Bigsby. It does help add some nice flavours to music. I do have to learn not to over use it and when I think about it is replacing a lot of what I used to do with my fingers. It is my first bar of any kind.


----------



## townerusa (Aug 29, 2011)

Do you guys have any thoughts about my kit for installing a Bigsby B3, B11, B30 or B60 

see customer pics here http://www.townerusa.com


----------

